# LED wall packs/pole lights



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Daytime photos*





























I do like the lo profile look of them.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

We did a Supermarket parking lot with them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I'm just throwing this out as a curiosity. The 7-Eleven near my house, as well as this one where I am on vacation have changed their exterior lighting to LED. It's the first time I have seen LED lights used as general lighting, as opposed to accent lighting.
> Opinions, comments?


Yep...... typical electrician 'on vacation'!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yep...... typical electrician 'on vacation'!



Hey! I'll have you know, I haven't take ONE picture of a violation since I've been here.... mostly because I get dogged whenever I do. (But she's sleeping now so I can sneak over to take a few pictures....... :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Hey! I'll have you know, I haven't take ONE picture of a violation since I've been here.... mostly because I get dogged whenever I do. (But she's sleeping now so I can sneak over to take a few pictures....... :whistling2:



You'd never hear the end of it from us if you went on a trip and DIDN'T take pix to post! :no:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder what brand and model those are. Last I looked, several pole mounted versions were about 2 grand apiece. It looks good and bright. There is supposed to be a TJ Maxx nearby with all LED in the parking lot I have yet to check out.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*The Droop*

http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/the-leds-dark-secret/0

Sven


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

That was an interesting old article. "The current state-of-the-art white LED pumps out around 250 lm/W, and there’s no reason why that figure won’t reach 300 lm/W. Unfortunately, these LEDs perform at their best only at low power"—From the spec sheet -Each power supply (driver) operates from a 50-60 HZ +/-3 HZ AC line over a voltage ranging from 120 to 277 volts or 347- 480 volts.
Like it or not, LED's are here to stay and will be every where soon. Just like microwaves and VCR's the prices will be coming down. I'll be putting up two fixtures this afternoon, which will complete the retrofitting of the stairwells in a downtown Orlando parking garage. I have the last two of these in my truck:
http://www.relume.com/docs/pdf/relume_ps_20100816.pdf
I have also posted a few pictures of some energy efficient lighting that I've installed on my user profile here. I dream of a gig like the 7-11 job. Just in Florida, it was a $25 mil install. Even at that cost, the savings will be double that. 
The 2007 Energy Bill, An energy bill passed by Congress bans the incandescent light bulb by 2014. President Bush signed the measure into law. The phase-out of incandescent light is to begin with the 100-watt bulb in 2012 and end in 2014 with the 40-watt.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*comps*

what do you think about these comps?

http://www.everlastlight.com/street_comparisons.html


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretty awesome, induction has to come down in price for even my A list customers to go for it. It will in time. There are T-5 HO lights out there for poles as well. At least, there will be some maintenance on those.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any idea of the cost for the induction units?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the looks of them, but like bob said $$$$$$ at least until more manufactures get in on making them and the tech becomes more mainstream.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What did you think of the quality of light?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I like LED but once you go over 2700K in the color they start to look like crap......The higher number ones are better suited for parking lots and such.. 
Ive insalled some Cree retrofits for H7's and was really surprised at the nice light color...The 2700 K units have little yellow leds mixed in with the whiter ones..Pretty cool how they play with the colors...
I tried selling a condo association on Rab Leds for their parking decks but the price was just to much of a stretch to get them off adding Flouresant lights..
90 Rab units would have cost me 27,000 as opposed to about 14,000 for flouresant lighting..


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> That was an interesting old article. "The current state-of-the-art white LED pumps out around 250 lm/W, and there’s no reason why that figure won’t reach 300 lm/W. Unfortunately, these LEDs perform at their best only at low power"—From the spec sheet -Each power supply (driver) operates from a 50-60 HZ +/-3 HZ AC line over a voltage ranging from 120 to 277 volts or 347- 480 volts.
> Like it or not, LED's are here to stay and will be every where soon. Just like microwaves and VCR's the prices will be coming down. I'll be putting up two fixtures this afternoon, which will complete the retrofitting of the stairwells in a downtown Orlando parking garage. I have the last two of these in my truck:
> http://www.relume.com/docs/pdf/relume_ps_20100816.pdf
> I have also posted a few pictures of some energy efficient lighting that I've installed on my user profile here. I dream of a gig like the 7-11 job. Just in Florida, it was a $25 mil install. Even at that cost, the savings will be double that.
> The 2007 Energy Bill, An energy bill passed by Congress bans the incandescent light bulb by 2014. President Bush signed the measure into law. The phase-out of incandescent light is to begin with the 100-watt bulb in 2012 and end in 2014 with the 40-watt.


Actual installs, not even close. LEDs are not self-regulating device and require a ballast just like every other non incandescent filament light sources. They call it "power supply" but its just a matter of semantics. It's still a required path that robs some power and reduces reliability. 

Some of the best LED luminaires today only reach lumens/watt efficacy in 80s range, and they depend on continuous air circulation in drop ceiling in commercial buildings. You can improve a sectional efficacy by cooling LEDs with a chiller, but when you include the chiller's power use, you're still not going to come ahead in system efficacy. 

As of right now, best LEDs decay more over time compared to best fluorescent, but less than metal halides. 

You need to compare your LEDs against the best available HID and fluorescent systems today. Not against lowest bid seriously decayed, old standards existing installs that was put in service in 1980. If the utility was HECO and rate was 25cents/kWh and system efficacy is double that of the best discharge systems(unrealistic as for now), the PBP is unrealistically long and ROI might even be negative since you might reach the end of useful time before any savings is realized. 

Make the utility Seattle City Light, rate 6c/kWh, do the math and it's only a dream. It's the disproportionately strict energy code the state of WA(relative to rate)adopted and subsidies that drives energy conservation retrofits. I think the subsidy pay out should be comparable for LEDs and discharge systems though instead of basing on percentage of furnished cost. 

Suppose it costs $175K for discharge based system and subsidy is $75K and comparable efficacy LED system costs $350K, the subsidy should be about $75K, no less, no more, in my opinion. If the LED systems industry pushes for percentage based payout and subsidizes $150K, that's about $75K in tax money wasted for no public merit.

There's always something simple like motion activated step dimming too where 4 out of six lamps are on motion detector and 2 always on for security, but then manufacturers and installers like to push costlier dimming ballasts and LEDs.


----------



## LightsRus (Sep 12, 2010)

*ROI Calculator*

Hey Guys,

I'm new to this forum, and see your discussion regarding savings and ROI.

We have a straight-line ROI calculator on our web site; it's labeled for LEDs. http://www.streetlightingfla.com/roi.htm
The calculator doesn't know LEDs from anything else, you can enter values for your lower power lighting device in place of LED, and enter values for the higher power lighting device as the original fixture.

The rest of the entries should make sense.

I hope this helps your discussion and with your customer too.
Regards, 
Pat


----------

